# 41 Schwinn factory paint ?



## cash4chaos (Jul 18, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-Schwin...659?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a622638b

Not sure about this one looks like an old resto ,
Thoughts ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2015)

At this moment I have to agree with you. New fender braces with rivet screws were not mentioned and seems odd if this is original paint and never restored.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2015)

******************************************************


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I think there have been more upgrades than what he mentions but paint could be original. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 19, 2015)

*Incredible original paint bike with cleaned up or 'better' fender braces added and some plating upgrades, maybe restored saddle too.
Very tasteful approach to bringing the bike 'up' without going too far.    SECOND 2 tone blue / gold pinstriping prewar Schwinn Cantilever I have ever seen period.  
Very cool color combo and that bicycle is just awesome!*


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2015)

I agree with Bob on this one.
Totally legit original paint. I have also seen another prewar Cantilever Autocycle with this exact two tone blue gold pins paint scheme.
It's kind of too bad that the braces were replaced because they were probably in decent condition, and I believe the rivets that Schwinn used in 41 had smaller heads, that I have not seen in the modern rivet supply.


----------



## Djshakes (Jul 19, 2015)

bitchin bike.  All the upgrades could be easily fixed.  Might have to bid on this one. Great example.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2015)

Agreed, except that the rivet screws have a much larger head, and if the previous owner got over exhuberant with the wrench, marks or chipped paint will always show that the rivets were replaced.
 Not a big deal, but kind of a bummer if this thing goes full on bidding war.
 It's a killer bike in a color combo that I have only seen once before on a pre war bike. It's going to be a hard one to resist.


----------



## vincev (Jul 19, 2015)

nice bike ,worth bidding on.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 20, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> I agree with Bob on this one.
> Totally legit original paint. I have also seen another prewar Cantilever Autocycle with this exact two tone blue gold pins paint scheme.
> It's kind of too bad that the braces were replaced because they were probably in decent condition, and I believe the rivets that Schwinn used in 41 had smaller heads, that I have not seen in the modern rivet supply.




*The small rivit heads are a uniquely 1941 Schwinn feature, I even ordered some years back for restorations.  Since then I've noticed that not all 1941 bike had the small rivet heads, but that some did.  Not sure why, just another Schwinn head scratcher.  The rivits on the blue 41 ebay bike are obviously screw rivets and a pretty crappy version of those.*


----------



## TJW (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks like the auction has ended (item no longer available).


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 21, 2015)

I know!
What a fu&&; drag!
I hope the guy wasn't stupid enough to take the first offer he got.
I was thinking $3,000+
Figured It might go in the 4K range.
Don't know if I would have gone much higher than that, but who knows?
Ending an auction early on a bike like that is always disappointing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Got a feeling this one may surface soon. V/r Shawn


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2015)

I also placed a bid curious to see if it pops up at the cyclone ride


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2015)

I highly doubt it. V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 30, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I highly doubt it. V/r Shawn




Ya never know!!!:o


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Ummm maybe I do! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2015)

That looks fantastic, Shawn.
 Congrats, on getting the seller to end the auction early.
I'm sure you got the bike for at least half of what it would have sold for if he had let the auction run.
It's a spectacular bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks Marty,
     I've been away on business the whole week but it was here waiting--I haven't even unpacked my suitcase yet! I've posted more pics in the uncommon color thread as well as my gallery. V/r Shawn


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 31, 2015)

Very nice Schwinn! Awesome score. Looks like one of those see it, like it, buy it deals. Great for you, glad you ended up with it. Enjoy it! Joe.


----------



## Dave K (Jul 31, 2015)

That bike is really really cool.


----------

